# Laminate Flooring.....My First Attempt



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

The pictures aren't the best, and the finish trim molding isn't in yet, but I don't think I did too bad.

What do the M-S.com "pro's" think?


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

At least you used a good floor, not the junk from Home Depot-Lowes. Mobile home?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice job, and you saved a bunch by doing it yourself. (you're gonna need it) Now you got yourself into a new can of worms. Repainting, window treatments and new funiture. :lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

UNREEL said:


> At least you used a good floor, not the junk from Home Depot-Lowes. Mobile home?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've installed lots of laminate flooring over the years. From higher end stuff to the so-called "junk" that HD sells. Yes I prefer to work with the higher end stuff, but even the lower priced stuff you can get at the big box stores wasn't too bad to work with and it's been a number of years since putting it down. No call backs yet. 

It all depends on what you're trying to accomplish. If you're living in the home and plan on being there for a while, spend as much as you can afford and get the good stuff. But if it's a home that you're only going to be in for a short time, or are just "freshening it up" for an upcoming sale then save a couple bucks at get the material at HD. It will look fine and spruce the place up. Besides, if you're going to sell the place the new owners may want to do something else with the flooring anyway. 

With that out of the way. Nice job! 

John


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

To answer a couple questions...

....No, not a mobile home. This is one of two upstairs bedrooms in a smaller bungalo house. It is a 10 x 11 room.

The flooring is a brand called Tarkett. We bought it at Menard's. We bought it for $.79 per square ft.

This is going to be my daughters' room. The painting is complete and the furniture is on it's way, along with window "dressings".


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Tarkett was 79 cents a foot? Is that everyday price?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

UNREEL said:


> Tarkett was 79 cents a foot? Is that everyday price?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


$1.69 per sq. ft. regular price....we just happened to walk into the store on a good day!!!!


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

jstfish48162 said:


> To answer a couple questions...


You didn't answer this question.

Are you for hire? :lol:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Free advice: Get the painting and trim work done ASAP!!!

We tore out our laminate, replaced the sub floor and put in tile in our kitchen.... back in April. Then the busy summer hit at work, then the busy, well... hunting season. Got the painting done in Oct, the moulding in Nov... and the final painting is still on my to-do list...:evil:

The wife is starting to get "the look." 








Ok, so she's had it for about 9 months now!

KW


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

k9wernet said:


> Free advice: Get the painting and trim work done ASAP!!!
> 
> We tore out our laminate, replaced the sub floor and put in tile in our kitchen.... back in April. Then the busy summer hit at work, then the busy, well... hunting season. Got the painting done in Oct, the moulding in Nov... and the final painting is still on my to-do list...:evil:
> 
> ...


The painting was completed before the flooring was installed. The trim work is going to be completed this weekend, then we will be able to move our daughters' stuff out of our sons' bedroom and into her room. 

I don't want to get started on how long this has taken, with work, summer fishing on weekends, fall/winter hunting fishing on weekends and then work on top of all of that....let's just say, it has taken some time.

But, I made up my mind to finish it this weekend, and it is going to be done.

Thanks for all of the compliments.


----------

